# Oil Leak, Please Help Me! Thanks



## NickelN58 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm a new member looking for some advice.
I moved to Las Vegas in 2013 & my 06 GTO has been sitting in the garage for over a year without starting it. I recently put in a new battery & only drive around the block to maintain the battery from draining.

I noticed some oil drops in the garage where the GTO was parked.
I'm not exactly sure where the oil is leaking from.
I searched the forums & perhaps it could be leaking from the rear cover assembly, but I'm not sure.

I took some pictures of underneath the car but I don't really know what I'm looking at.

I would really appreciate it if someone has the time to look at the images & let me know if it's possible to tell where the oil is coming from.

Since I'm new in Las Vegas & don't have a mechanic yet I was thinking of driving down to the dealership, but I don't want to get ripped off since I'm not that car savvy.

Thank you for your time. :smile2:

Mike 

*Pics:*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's pretty widespread. Is there any evidence of leaking from up higher like the valve covers? I was going to guess rear main seal but it seems too widespread for that. Oil pan would be another. 

I see you are missing one of the four bolts holding the skid plate on. Do you get your oi changed at a quick change oil place? They are notorious for stripping drain plugs and not tightening bolts. I would start by taking out the two front skid plate bolts and then you can use the one rear one to swing the plate out of the way and see if it's leaking from the drain plug.


----------



## NickelN58 (Oct 10, 2014)

svede1212 said:


> That's pretty widespread. Is there any evidence of leaking from up higher like the valve covers? I was going to guess rear main seal but it seems too widespread for that. Oil pan would be another.
> 
> I see you are missing one of the four bolts holding the skid plate on. Do you get your oi changed at a quick change oil place? They are notorious for stripping drain plugs and not tightening bolts. I would start by taking out the two front skid plate bolts and then you can use the one rear one to swing the plate out of the way and see if it's leaking from the drain plug.


Thanks for the reply svede.
There's no leakage from the valve covers.
The color of the fluid on the ground is a redish color, would that be from the transmission? I will do as you adviced & remove the 2 front bolts & try to figure out where the leak is coming from. And I'll get some brake cleaner & clean up the underneath of the car.

Is there any way to check the fluid level on my GTO manual transmission?

I called the local dealer just to ask what they would charge if it was a rear main seal & the quote was about $1,100. Just to inspect the car would $100.

BTW you're right about the missing bolt from the skid plate, damn those idiots at the lube center!

Thanks again.


----------



## KarliniSmeagol11 (Apr 21, 2013)

NickelN58 said:


> Thanks for the reply svede.
> There's no leakage from the valve covers.
> The color of the fluid on the ground is a redish color, would that be from the transmission? I will do as you adviced & remove the 2 front bolts & try to figure out where the leak is coming from. And I'll get some brake cleaner & clean up the underneath of the car.
> 
> ...


I have had some issues with Oil Leaks - issues with the gasket and seal of the oil filter - I caught it very early - actually was a faulty oil filter - now every time the oil is changed - we (mechanic and I) now test to make sure there are no leaks with the motor running on the hydaulic lift before putting the skid plate back on -- I now watch it lke a hawk - not sure about the transmission - luckily I have no issues there.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it is tranny fluid I'd be concerned although it seems very far forward for that. There is no way to check tranny levels on a M6. The only way would be to drain and measure. It's capacity is 4.6 qts


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

If the oil is red then its most likely your power steering fluid that far front. I would check all of your power steering lines and reservoir. Also check for broken screws and rub marks on the lines. 
And I know you probably found the problem by now since I'm a whole month late on the this. ?


----------



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

you probably already got it fixed, but my power steering rack line was rubbing into the oil pan. it makes a tight u shaped bend under the motor mount and mine had a pin hole there. It was spraying Power Steering fluid all over the place. I think it would be impossible to get it out of there without lifting the motor up. Hope that's not it but that's what mine was.


----------

